# BMW Style Tail Lights :(



## mAtTaYaLa34 (Jun 28, 2012)

*LED Tail Light Install help Need Suggestions*

Purchased new BMW style tail lights off the internet. The inner ones are in just fine working and all. However, the wiring on the new BMW style outer lights do not match my 2012 LT. I am a bit confused because I was under the impression that these were plug and play, at least the inner ones were. Here are some pictures. Do I have to rewire? (first picture: stock male- pictured on the LEFT, BMW stype male plug- pictured on the RIGHT)



















Any suggestions? Do I really have to wire this!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to say they are plug and play, but not for the US. You'll need to splice and rewire.
Not sure if if they're the same as the Mercedes style but you can take a look at the diy thread another user posted.
If it doesn't work, I'd check with local shops to have them done.
Good luck.


----------



## mAtTaYaLa34 (Jun 28, 2012)

That's what I figured. Oh well, I will get to work then!


----------



## mAtTaYaLa34 (Jun 28, 2012)

I was also wondering if GM Part 13581090 would work


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't see your link but buying another light socket so you don't ruin yours is recommended.

Here's the thread I was talking about. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6548


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just keep em like that 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mAtTaYaLa34 (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha, well I have to rock this style for a few days until I can figure out what I want to do. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

